# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Kingdom of Tulence remapping

## wminish

Hi all, I thought I would share my current mapping project.

So a few years ago I created the Tulence setting for a DnD campaign I was running and over the length of the campaign I made a few maps of the area for use in the campaign, these are shown below. The first is a very ruff sketch of the kingdom with the surrounding area and the next two are the south and north halves of the kingdom.

  

I decided recently to go through and remap this region using a new style I've been working on and as one large A3 map so on Saturday I sat down and drew out the basic outline. I then worked out where the major settlements would sit and I marked out and inked these in. For most of the rest of the evening I started sketching in the map detail in pencil while watching the NZ election results come in. My progress at this point is shown below.



Over the few days since I've continued working on the details and I've now reached the point shown below.



I'm quite pleased with how the map is coming together so far. In the first map of this style that I tried I think I crowed the names and settlement icons a bit too much and everything just looked at bit squished together so I've been working to address that this time around. Going up to A3 size has also been very nice as up till now I've done all my maps at A4. I ended up slightly morphing the shape of the north section of the map to fit nicely on the page and to have a nice composition overall. I thought for a while about whether or not to include the minor place names and in the end decided not too for a cleaner look and as this map is more for display rather than use on the table top I think I'm pretty happy with this decision now.

----------


## wminish

Here's the latest work in progress, I'll hopefully be able to get the rest of the detail inked in this afternoon. Overall I'm pretty pleased with my progress, although I'm not sure how happy I am with my choice of text next to the map title. I would be interested to know how other people select text for their maps and where they get inspiration from.

----------


## Adfor

> Here's the latest work in progress, I'll hopefully be able to get the rest of the detail inked in this afternoon. Overall I'm pretty pleased with my progress, although I'm not sure how happy I am with my choice of text next to the map title. I would be interested to know how other people select text for their maps and where they get inspiration from.


It looks great so far, a lot of character going on. The mountains are probably my favorite, they give a certain depth to the land. I'd be thrilled over some color on this, too.

As far as text selections go, I use dafont.com, it's a really well established word processor font site, but doubles as a source of inspiration for lettering styles.

----------


## wminish

Here is a scan of the completed black and white map. My home scanner only does A4 so had to go down to the library to get it done. I'll go through and colour this over the next few days and upload the final image when I'm finished.


Thanks for the tip about dafont.com Adfor, I can definitely see myself using that a lot in the future.

----------


## wminish

I Finally finished the colouring and scanned the map in. Here is the complete version. I'll also post this to the completed maps forum.

The scan doesn't seem to have come up the best unfortunately, the colour has been washed out substantially in the large area of water in the southern section of the map.

----------

